# To all my friends - The introduction



## Richard King (Mar 11, 2013)

I just want to let everyone know the management of the board wants us to get to know one another and becomes friends and welcome each other.  I for one like the idea of the introduction even though some of you feel it's a bit much.  I think about it as a group of guys and gals who meet at a class  or met on a fishing trip, at a bar..and the first thing they do is introduce themselves.  It makes everyone curious about all your toys, what we all have in common, our hobbies, etc.  

We are trying to create a new type of forum.  One where we are all helping each other no matter what our expertise is.  I have made some really good friends here and I hope you feel the same way.  The way you do that is to welcome new people and asking them to share some pic's of their projects. Get out and make them feel welcome.

I look at the forum before looking at my E-Mail.  I hope you don't think I am preaching at you.  If I come it seems I am, please Private Message me and tell me.  I am not perfect and I do make errors from time to time.  

I came here to Hobby-Machinist because I like the concept Nelson and the long-time moderators had.  To be friends who care and want to help and not be preached at.   Have a great week!  Rich )


----------



## HMF (Mar 11, 2013)

We are very upfront about our rules regarding participation by our members. That is what sets our site apart from the others. Not only don't we criticize or belittle people who participate, we insist that they do participate. When you join the forum, you agree to participate by checking a box indicating that you will do so. We then send you reminders with the link guiding you to the correct forum in which to post your introduction.  Lurking does not help us, and it doesn't help you. Everyone has a story to tell, and everyone can learn from their fellow man if there is participation and if you read what the other person has to say.  When only a certain group of people participate, all you get is their view, their way of doing things. Eventually, they become the ruling elite on the site. Anyone who disagrees with them is put down. Who needs that?


Some people have become real friends by way of the interaction between themselves and their fellows on this forum, and that is, frankly, what we are hoping for. If you need help, a friend will come through for you. If you are close enough, they will come on over and help. This has happened on here. It will hopefully happen even more, but only if people speak up and tell us who they are, what they have, and what they need. If you want to just browse and never say anything, then this frankly isn't the forum for you. Let me know, and I will remove you, no questions asked.

Someone told me when I started that I could not have a large audience and still have a friendly and welcoming atmosphere. We are up to almost 4,300 members now and we still do.


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 11, 2013)

Well said Rich.  I believe the community we are attempting to build will have the power of the entire membership to solve any kind of problem another member may ever have.  We have Welders (Me), Mechanics (me again), carpenters, roofers, road workers, truck drivers and a myriad of different skill sets to draw from.  We have medical and legal professionals and electronics wizards.  I hope that with time our membership wont have to venture beyond the site to get help on just about any issue they could possibly have or project that they are interested in doing.  It all comes about by getting to know each other and helping your fellows out when you can.  

Bob


----------

